# Frogs



## slim357 (Jun 6, 2009)

Went out today to toss some frogs and see which I liked better the spro bronze eye, or the swamp donkey. I fished them straight out of the package, no mods, and damnd if I could get either to walk the dog. Im gonna try shorting one leg and see if that helps. As for which I liked better it was the swamp donkey, the fish on the other hand liked the spros. The main reason i liked the donkey more was that it didnt take in water. Where as the spro had to be squeezed out after every other cast. The day started off like any other day fishing a frog, I missed the first two bites. By the time the third fish hit I was ready and hooked into about a 2lber with authority. Later I hooked into a dink which jumped and spit the hook, another reason I wasnt a big fan of the spro, if it wasnt a decent sized fish chances of hooking them went way down. The next bite on the spro was a learning experience, I was moving it about as fast as I could when a hawg spoiled behind it I killed it the fish smashed it, I set the hook and away the fish went with my frog, had to be a 6lber at least, guess its time for the power pro. I got one more respectable large mouth that was hooked with both hooks and somewhat deep, I had to go in through the gills to get it off. I ended the day with my first snakehead of the year and possible a personal best, was about 3ft long and maybe 15lbs. I walked the banks and found someone to give it to first thing the guy did was try to open its mouth with his hand, lucky it was still locked down on my spro. 






Any body got any good frog tricks, ie adding weight or rattles trimming the legs ect.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2009)

Slim - to get the Swamp Donkey to walk a little use either a loop knot or a small duolock clip. If you are tied tight to the frog is swings side to side far less


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't used them much, but did purchase a pack of the Strike King Rage Tail Toad. These things can kick some water! I recommend using at least a 6/0 ewg hook (t-rigged), as the toads are not hollow, and the 6/0 hook should allow for a good hook-up.


Strike King Rage Tail Toad: (Green Pumpkin Pearl)


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jun 6, 2009)

The feet rip off the Rage Tail Toads WAY too easily for close to $1 a bait if you're fishing them in lily pads. I still like Horny Toads the best. For frogs, I prefer a Mann's Super Frog over the others. Spros need constant draining like you said, and I can't buy a bite on my Swamp Donkey. I go back to what I catch fish on, and that's the solid toad baits.

Nice snakehead. Are they still wanting ya'll to keep them, or are they not as big of a threat as once thought?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 6, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> I can't buy a bite on my Swamp Donkey.




Care to part with the worthless Swamp Donkey?

I will send cash or trade you for another worthless bait!


----------



## slim357 (Jun 6, 2009)

They still want you to keep and kill them, but I dont think its gonna make a difference. I havent tried the manns super frog I was looking at it the other day seeing as its a bit cheaper, and with those critters your lucky if you ever see your bait again. I tried a horny toad for the first time today, and didnt really like it, I might have liked it better if the water was calmer but it seemed to not make enough commotion to get the fish interested, for the soft plastic ones I think I like mine or the ribbits the best.


----------



## Andy (Jun 6, 2009)

I haven't fished with frogs to add any tips or anything. Just posting up to give kudo's on the Snakehead.


----------



## jl_rotary (Jun 6, 2009)

thats snakehead is a crazy looking fish.


----------



## Zum (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't fish to many(none)realistic frogs,so sorry can't be of any help there.
Sounds like you had a nice day of fishing,I read somewhere that them snakeheads taste good?
Way to go,to bad about your line breaking.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 7, 2009)

Spro's are horrible with hooksets, the upturned gammy on the swamp donkey practically hooks the fish themselves. I used to love the bronzeye, until I found the swamp donkey, I refuse to fish another frog unless I absolutely have to. I have cut the legs on both frogs to try to get them to walk, but it is useless. I do, however, have a fish arrow frog that walks like a champ. It has a swivel on the back that you can attach either a small blade, or a skirt to. With the skirt attached it walks extremely well.


----------



## hengstthomas (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok I'm gonna be the oddball here and tell you I love the Spro Frogs and rarely miss a fish with them. I dont understand why you are having problem with them .. They are hands down my #1 Topwater Frog .


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 7, 2009)

FishinsMyLife said:


> The feet rip off the Rage Tail Toads WAY too easily for close to $1 a bait if you're fishing them in lily pads...



The couple of times I did use them were in some thick lily pads, and didn't have any problems with parts ripping off of them. Maybe I didn't use them enough to wear them out, lol.


----------



## SMDave (Jun 7, 2009)

My favorite toads are the Zoom Horny Toad and the Stanley Ribbits, both on the Zoom Horny Toad hook. Don't fish too many frogs, so I couldn't tell you


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 7, 2009)

I prefer horney toads. If I'm using a floating frog, I go with a small little snag proof brand. I bend the hooks upward a little bit, and almost always get a good hook set.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 8, 2009)

I LOVE the action on the Rage Tail, but man they are soft or something. After about 2 fish my hook wont stay in the body, so it doesnt run right and slide off/out of the hook. Also the legs are VERY easily bit off! If the fish dont hit it right, there goes the legs. This is the reason i started throwing more buzz baits, i cant afford to fish the Rage Tails. Now the Rage Shad is a litte bit more durable, and is great when there is chop on the water. I think it runs way better also. I really like the Shad.

I havent tried many frogs like the Bronzeye or Donkey because i havent found a place with lots of scum or pads. Friday i went to a place that had some, so i think i am going to buy one. Has anyone tried Bobbys Perfect Frog? I wish i had an Academy near by. The H20 Express frog looks mean. I will be in Lousiana the end of the month, and will be raiding the Academy in Houma of all its H20 cranks, and may buy a reel.


----------



## slim357 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the clip tip ahab, I used them yesterday, didnt get a bite (on frogs anyways) but did manage to walk a donkey ever so slightly. Also tried a few more types first boze sumo frog, it was very similar to the spro, but I dont think it took in as much water. Then the popin bronze eye, of all the ones ive fished this one walked the best by far. Im gonna try to get back out there this morning and see if I cant get a fish or two.


----------



## ilinimud (Jun 8, 2009)

Man, you must really like frogs. All those you just named would be a nice chunk of change. LoL

I think i will try the River2Sea croaker frog. I like thier products pretty good.


----------



## breachless (Aug 9, 2010)

I am going to resurrect this thread rather than start up a new one...

Anyway, I LOVE frogging. It's probably my favorite way to fish, and up here in Minnesota, a lot of our lakes are THICK with sloppy vegetation right up to the surface, and in many of these lakes, if you want bass, you have to be willing to fish that stuff, and frogs are by far the best way to do that. 

For starters, I really believe that it doesn't really matter much which frog you use in the fish's eyes: if they are in the mood, they will bite on anything that closely resembles a frog, mouse, or small bird on the surface. The one thing that DOES seem to make a pretty big difference is color. We did a lot of frog fishing on Saturday and my buddy was using a leopard frog print while I used a white frog that almost never produces strikes, but that day, I had 3 times as many strikes as he did working the same spots from the same boat.

I always liked the cheap snag-proof frogs. The green one was my go-to frog for a long time, and some of the biggest fish I have ever caught were caught on these. I still like to use these, but recently, I finally broke down and decided to give the Spro frogs a shot because I heard they cast a lot better and it's true! I hate to say it, but the extra cash you pay for these things are SO worth it to me. I can literally cast these things 3 times further than I can cast a plain ol' scum frog or snag proof, and that has made frog fishing far more enjoyable for me: I can work from further from shore and still hop them up on the bank, and I can work MUCH more water this way per cast. It sucks losing them to those damn pike for what they cost, but I think it's totally worth it.

As for hook-sets... Aside from the adjustment period when I first started frogging (it takes some practice to figure out how to effectively set the hook when frogging) I have no problems setting the hook with ANY of the frogs no matter which hooks they have on them, and I think I know why some people have a harder time than others do. Watching my buddy and comparing his technique to mine made me realize why he misses more fish than I do. I tend to work my frogs nice and slow. Each twitch is very short, and I work a frog on one cast for the amount of time it takes him to make 2 casts. I also pause. A lot. 90% of the time when I get a strike, my frog is sitting still, and just about every time I get those strikes, the bass has it INSIDE his mouth and probably almost halfway down his throat (especially with the bigger fish: the dinks miss a lot more I have noticed). As soon as my frog disappears, I let the bass pull the slack out of the line and then I hit em HARD. My buddy doesn't have this luxury because his frog is moving more. He would get strikes and set the hook, and most of his fish that he actually manages to bring to the side of the boat are hooked in the lips, whereas my fish almost always have the frog pretty far down inside their mouths. They jump and shake, but they almost never throw my frogs because both hooks are buried pretty well into the roof of their mouths.

I think when they grab his frog, they actually get a chance to feel how un-natural it is because they probably actually "bite" the frog with their lips and spit it out sooner. But if they get a direct hit on a frog that isn't moving, they are looking to swallow that thing whole. Like I said, I let them run with it for a few seconds before I set the hook, and it works almost every single time, whether it's a cheap $4 snag proof or scum frog, or a $10 Spro. Those hooks sets almost always hold strong.

That's just my two cents anyway: there isn't a right or wrong way to frog... It's fun no matter how you approach it, but I like to share what works for me...


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm going to have to second the fact that slower is better. If I'm fishing frogs/topwaters and not getting any bites, it's usually because I'm going too fast. Someone told me that when the water got above 80, you could go flat out and the fish would bite. That just isn't true (at my lakes anyway). From the initial plop of the bait on the water, it has to sit, then work it slowly, with long pauses. I may raise a fish or two with fast retrieves, but slow seems to result in MANY more bites AND HOOKUPS.

And just recently I started using spray attractant, It seems to make a difference if it's sprayed or not - but I need more research before I swear by it.


----------



## BaitCaster (Aug 9, 2010)

I stopped using the Spro and went back to the Scum Frog because I got sick of squeezing the water out of them.


----------



## fish devil (Aug 9, 2010)

:twisted: Good ole' Panther Martin frog with single hook works for me. That's about all I throw when frogging.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 10, 2010)

Man - AWESOME Thread!

I love frog fishing, we do it alot here running ponds and Lake Blackshear.. My friend has good luck with the Horny toad.. They rip them to shreds but the hook sets are awesome. Statistically speaking he runs his fast - hits the water small pause then cranks. (We use spin casters so its slower then the Bait Caster guys)

I run the originals and have had good luck with them. I run more slowly for a delayed reaction but have had "ok" luck running them..Greens or Dark greens, I lost one on a black one as well. 

However running one slowly I watched a nice size bucket mouth swim up to my frog, nose it then it swam away. I was disgusted. He was a big fish I told my partner that I think the fish was saying "This is fake I'm not stupid" lol.

Nice thread.


----------



## Brine (Aug 10, 2010)

Here's a video recently posted on another site I frequent of a a couple locals throwing the Spro Bronzeye. Someone earlier in this thread mentioned not being able to get any action out of it. You'll notice these guys seem to be able to get plenty of "walk" action out of it. Even if you're not interested in frog fishing, these are the fattest LM I've ever seen. 

[youtube]z9kgPVz68_o[/youtube]

The action needed is similar to a zara spook. Keep the rod tip down and work with small twitches on a semi slack line. The Spro will cast a mile with 60# braid.

As far as the frog filling up with water..... many frog baits will do that. The way to prevent it is to use a dab of Megastrike in the hole. If you don't want to buy megastrike, some Vaseline would do it too. When a fish hits the bait, it comes out easily.


----------



## Brine (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks like Jim got my link to work. Thanks Man!


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 10, 2010)

That is an awesome video. If there was only one bait I could use for LM for the rest of my life, it would definately be a frog, preferebly the spro king daddy. Since going to a king of all frogs, I see no reason to go back to a smaller one. While most of the fish I have caught on them were 3lbs+ I still have pulled in a few dinks, and even those fish had the monster frog as far down as they could get it.

I wrote a long post on frog fishing years ago, I think its still on here...I'll have to look for it

here's a 12" bass with a king daddy crammed in its mouth :shock:


----------



## breachless (Aug 10, 2010)

jkbirocz said:


> That is an awesome video. If there was only one bait I could use for LM for the rest of my life, it would definately be a frog, preferebly the spro king daddy. Since going to a king of all frogs, I see no reason to go back to a smaller one. While most of the fish I have caught on them were 3lbs+ I still have pulled in a few dinks, and even those fish had the monster frog as far down as they could get it.
> 
> I wrote a long post on frog fishing years ago, I think its still on here...I'll have to look for it
> 
> here's a 12" bass with a king daddy crammed in its mouth :shock:



Holy crap dude! I was at Gander today to grab a few spro kings and I kind of wanted to try the Spro King Daddy... I just couldn't imagine half the LM's up here being able to get that thing in their mouths even if they tried! Still, I might grab one or two just to see. If anything, I shouldn't have too much trouble getting a Musky or Northern to hit it and swim away with it :lol:


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 10, 2010)

Believe me man, I totally feel you on that. I first got one just for the hell of it. It took me like a week or two before I caught anything on it. It probly took that long just because I wasn't fishing it with any confidence. Once I started catching fish on it, its all I want to throw in terms of frogs. If you think you can throw a regular bronzeye far, wait till you launch a king daddy out there. I was completely skeptical about its size, but when you think about it, a real frog is super soft and compacts into practically nothing, so there is no reason why a bass wouldn't hit such a huge frog. The lake I fish it at most is filled with huge frogs that dwarf the size of the king daddy. Its also alot of cash to drop on a frog, but it has totally been worth it for me. Good luck if you pick one up.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 11, 2010)

That is to funny lol - that frog is the size of the fish.

I found one site for Swamp Donkeys does anyone have any more suggestions?


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.delawaretrophybass.com/apps/forums/topics/show/933652-frog-tips

A lot of info here too. 

I usually fish white frogs, now I gotta get some yellow/browns.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> https://www.delawaretrophybass.com/apps/forums/topics/show/933652-frog-tips
> 
> A lot of info here too.
> 
> I usually fish white frogs, now I gotta get some yellow/browns.




Man that got me fired up about frogs. Now I need a cranking rod and a frog rod. Man fishing sure is expensive.......


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 11, 2010)

I just use a medium rod with 12 lb floro on it for the weedy areas (no pads). Usually I can work them out of the weeds / or pull up a mess getting them out.

If there are pads, I use a medium heavy with 35 lb braid with a 20lb leader on it. Works great unless it's a pike.

I see no need to have the equipment to try and skate a 5lb bass across the top, it just will not work - especially if they hit at the end of a long cast.

Edit: Spro's are on sale at Cabelas now...
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0037437121062a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCHFEAT_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntk=Products&QueryText=spro&sort=all&N=0&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form23


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> I just use a medium rod with 12 lb floro on it for the weedy areas (no pads). Usually I can work them out of the weeds / or pull up a mess getting them out.
> 
> If there are pads, I use a medium heavy with 35 lb braid with a 20lb leader on it. Works great unless it's a pike.
> 
> ...




I thought the reason to use braid was to aviod the line strectch and so you could walk it better. Is that not the case?


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 11, 2010)

I use braid for everything, so thats just another reason I use them with frogs. A heavy rod with a extra fast action is great for frogs, the lighter tip lets you launch the frogs. I have only recently had success walking frogs in open water or on pad edges. The king daddy frog walks like a champ with ease. Other frogs you have to work with them a while till you figure out how to make them walk. I have heard cutting one leg shorter or just cutting the legs shorter help the frog walk better. I have found that with frogs you have to jerk the bait harder and actually point the rod tip back at the bait to give it more slack line to make it walk. Basically the same action you would use for a spook, but just a little more rodtip motion. You don't really need a special rod for frogs, it just helps...just like any other technique specific rod. I personally use a 7'6" powell max hvy/ex-fast rod. Bassically a flipping rod with a faster tip, works great, and you can slam them on the hookset


----------



## Trophy Bass Videos (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey all. Nice site. I just finished converting another small boat for lakes and ponds here. i retired from tournaments, etc and now just fish for trophy bass, so I need some small boats for lakes and ponds as you know there are lots of giant bass in small waters. lol I registered after seeing some people showing up in my stats on my website from here. If there is anything you would like to use feel free just ask. I have over 300 videos and I am doing a new one in the morning, so stop by anytime and ask whatever you like I am always available to help. i'll be back soon and post some info and stuff here. Nice talking to you all. Tight lines, Steve owner Delawaretrophybass.com 
Whoops. Posted this in the wrong place. I should have added some frog Tips here also to make it relevant. I'll be back.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 11, 2010)

Trophy Bass Videos said:


> lol I registered after seeing some people showing up in my stats on my website from here. If there is anything you would like to use feel free just ask.



Steve - sorry about linking to your page and not asking first. Yours came up in a google search about frog color and it had some great info I thought was relavent. No harm intended  

To the Spro Users: I sure hope you are right about these being the bomb. I just plunked down hard cash for 4 of them. Got two normal and 2 popper style. (I buy everything in 2's since the people I usually take fishing never have the same lures as me, and if one gets hot, well, I want them to catch fish too :roll: )


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just went out today and couldn't catch anything on a spro.. 3 blows ups that missed the frog completely, and one missed hookset.. switched to a snag proof and hooked up on 6 big ones. And to think I used to be a spro fan :?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Just went out today and couldn't catch anything on a spro.. 3 blows ups that missed the frog completely, and one missed hookset.. switched to a snag proof and hooked up on 6 big ones. And to think I used to be a spro fan :?




What are these snag proof you speal of?


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah if you guys dont mind posting some links to where we can get the frogs it would be great.

I want to try a Spro, Horny toad, and the snag proof


----------



## breachless (Aug 11, 2010)

> Just went out today and couldn't catch anything on a spro.. 3 blows ups that missed the frog completely, and one missed hookset.. switched to a snag proof and hooked up on 6 big ones. And to think I used to be a spro fan :?



I love the Snag Proof frogs (I know you can find them at Fleet Farm and Gander Mountain). I just wish I could cast them further. Are you just talking about the plain green one that looks like a real frog with actual legs?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Yeah if you guys dont mind posting some links to where we can get the frogs it would be great.
> 
> I want to try a Spro, Horny toad, and the snag proof


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## russ010 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm glad y'all use all that expensive stuff... get the fish immune to them so they don't them anymore

I don't throw any frogs other than Sizmic propwash toads...


----------



## Troutman3000 (Aug 11, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I'm glad y'all use all that expensive stuff... get the fish immune to them so they don't them anymore
> 
> I don't throw any frogs other than Sizmic propwash toads...




You dont have any expensive tackle do ya Russ? :lol:


----------



## russ010 (Aug 11, 2010)

only thing expensive in my boat is the rods and reels.. I think I have 1 lucky craft crankbait I never throw - that's the most expensive crankbait I've got. I guess I spend more money on terminal tackle than I do actual baits


----------



## clumzy_31 (Aug 11, 2010)

The advantage of spro frogs to me is that its a heavier frog meaning it will work a lot better in heavier thick cover and cast further with ease. Most of the time in heavier cover you would get a strike better with a spro due to more noise and water it throws up. But with spros being 9 bucks a piece I pass on them. I by scum frogs though they don't lsdt long due to cheap plastic material. But it is a lot cheaper. 3 bucks almost any outdoor store including walmart carrys them. Scum frogs are small and lite so casting it mite be I little tough on used or less line one your pole and reel setup. Scum frogs are one of the original frogs created before all the fancy stuff and I will say maybe the best. Hookset is not the problem with scummies. The only thing is fish can't stop exploding on it. I tried the rage tail and I dislike them. Those are more for open water. 30lb+ braid is a must on top water lures casting into any type of cover.(weeds, lilypads, trees,ect.) Not only that you will have no strech in your line you will get the fish out of the thick stuff faster with less problems. My set up is 2500 shimano stradic 30lb braid(changing to 4000 stradic with 65lb braid when I have the right funds) and a 6ft mediun heavy berkly bionix. Hope this helps a little bit


----------



## Trophy Bass Videos (Aug 11, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> Trophy Bass Videos said:
> 
> 
> > lol I registered after seeing some people showing up in my stats on my website from here. If there is anything you would like to use feel free just ask.
> ...


Hey No problem at all I am glad you did. I am there to try to help as much as possible. i hope I can contribute some more to your forums here as well. Stop by anytime also at mine and say hi we can even exchange links if you like?? Just let me know. Tight lines, steve 
PS Heading out in the am in a few hours to fish at a local lake with some Spro frogs, Mad maxx, and some Rage Tails. Video will follow asap after.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 11, 2010)

Since the last time I posted on this thread, I've gotten to where I prefer to fish a Ribbit Frog over all other frogs/toads. I don't like to let the bass get a good look at the bait like they would with a hollowbody on a pause. I could pick up some more fish "finessing" and coaxing them to bite with the slow twitches and injured frog look of a hollowbody, but I go for the aggressive reaction strikes a lot of the time.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 11, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> I prefer horney toads. If I'm using a floating frog, I go with a small little snag proof brand. I bend the hooks upward a little bit, and almost always get a good hook set.



Doing this also makes them virtually weedless. I find if I don't turn the hooks slightly into the body that I still catch the lily pads. Once bent in they almost never do. I'm too cheap to spend a lot of $ on my frogs. My partner and I were killing the bass earlier this summer with Scum frogs.


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2010)

Well went out and bought a spro frog today...13.99 plus tax 15%.
Hope a pickerel doesn't take off with it.


----------



## breachless (Aug 11, 2010)

Zum said:


> Well went out and bought a spro frog today...13.99 plus tax 15%.
> Hope a pickerel doesn't take off with it.



I wish you luck with that... The reason it has taken me this long to break down and buy a Spro is those damn Northern Pike. I can't even count how many Scumfrogs and Snag Proof frogs I have lost to the Toothies this year alone. Luckily they usually have horrible aim: if I am paying close enough attention, I can rip the frog back to the boat before they get a chance to slam it again (and they almost always will if you give them the chance...) I then tie on something cheap and try to catch it: those Pike are fun! Just not fun enough to dangle a $10 bill in their toothy face. :lol:


----------



## Zum (Aug 11, 2010)

RIVER2SEA BULLY WA 65 FROG 
Anybody using these,there alittle cheaper,seem to have nice hooks.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a bully wa or two, they are a good frog as well. Mine are all torn up from pickerel though. The hook is the main thing I look at when it comes to buying frogs. I still say the best frog ever is a reaction innovations swamp donkey. They have upturned roundbed gammy's and they just flat out hook fish. The have a really soft durable body that compresses like no other frog....and explain to me why they are out of production :x 

Seems to me spro frogs bodies are a lot softer than they were when they first came out, like what five or more years ago? I don't have any, but I also really like some of their new tanslucent body colors they make. Then I just saw the Koppers Live target frogs....and the river2sea larry dahlberg diver frogs...there are so many to choose from these days.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 12, 2010)

Ive been reading and while I have 20lb braid..lol some of you guys are running shark wire out there LOL 

so to put out the question what is the ideal line for fishing the cabbage?


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2010)

FishinsMyLife said:


> but I go for the aggressive reaction strikes a lot of the time.



and that my friend is why you are stomping us with all of the BIG fish you catch =D>


----------



## breachless (Aug 12, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Ive been reading and while I have 20lb braid..lol some of you guys are running shark wire out there LOL
> 
> so to put out the question what is the ideal line for fishing the cabbage?



I use 30 lb Power Pro and it seems to work just fine. A lot of people prefer much stronger line. 60+ lb test seems to be pretty popular. 

I guess if I used my rod/reel exclusively for frogging, I might consider putting 60 lb test on it, but since I don't have the money to have 10 rod/reels with me at all times, I tend to use my rod/reels for multiple uses, and frogging is literally the only thing I would want to use line that strong for. That said, I would really like to have a setup for frogging only with 60 lb braid on it. That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2010)

breachless said:


> I tend to use my rod/reels for multiple uses, and frogging is literally the only thing I would want to use line that strong for. That said, I would really like to have a setup for frogging only with 60 lb braid on it. That would be pretty sweet.



Make you a frog rod... and take you a pack of senkos along with you and throw them on that - watch your hook up/bite ratio with the senko....

I get hit harder and more often with a senko on braid than I do fluoro or mono


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I get hit harder and more often with a senko on braid than I do fluoro or mono



Russ - Seriously? I found the opposite here, With braid on, they barely bite. (But the water is pretty clear)


----------



## russ010 (Aug 12, 2010)

seriously... and the water is clear where I fish too.

I don't know what it is - I throw the Stren SuperBraid 30lb (which you can't get anymore). I haven't used any of the other braids to see if there's any difference because I bulked up stock on these reels when I found out they were discontinuing them.

I use Eagle Claw weedless hooks (just a plain hook with the wire that attaches behind the hook point). Since I switched to that hook and Netbait senkos - they have started killing it. I only throw one color too - Green Pumpkin/Watermelon laminate


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2010)

russ010 said:


> seriously... and the water is clear where I fish too.
> 
> I don't know what it is - I throw the Stren SuperBraid 30lb (which you can't get anymore). I haven't used any of the other braids to see if there's any difference because I bulked up stock on these reels when I found out they were discontinuing them.
> 
> I use Eagle Claw weedless hooks (just a plain hook with the wire that attaches behind the hook point). Since I switched to that hook and Netbait senkos - they have started killing it. I only throw one color too - Green Pumpkin/Watermelon laminate




Hmmm, all I can say is dang fish. I wish they'd make up their minds what they want to bite on! :LOL2:

I usually throw baby bass - or red shad. If it gets real cloudy, I'll use black. All work pretty good.


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2010)

This is the fishing reports section right? 

So I went out at sunset tonight. i saw 3 small bass hitting on the top so i tied on the only frog I had in the wormbag, a green scumfrog. Now let me say, I know to wait 2 seconds tiil you feel the pull, and I did that, but I missed SIX nice hits and an unknown number of smaller ones. They would hit it, start taking it down, They pulled all my slack out and I'd set the hook - to nothing. It had me swearing by the last one. 

I tried setting the hook right away and nothing. 

I even bent the hooks out a bit to try to help, but still nothing. :evil:


----------



## clumzy_31 (Aug 12, 2010)

wasilvers said:


> This is the fishing reports section right?
> 
> So I went out at sunset tonight. i saw 3 small bass hitting on the top so i tied on the only frog I had in the wormbag, a green scumfrog. Now let me say, I know to wait 2 seconds tiil you feel the pull, and I did that, but I missed SIX nice hits and an unknown number of smaller ones. They would hit it, start taking it down, They pulled all my slack out and I'd set the hook - to nothing. It had me swearing by the last one.
> 
> ...



Well I tell you a fact about frog fishing. Especially in wisconsin! If you can't get the fish on the set hook, it probably means its not big enough to put it in its mouth. And I will guarntee you that. Its pretty normal. Big fish has barely a big explosion attacking a top water because they inhale. Smaller fish has to actually bite it as if its a worm. 95% of the time you get a hit and can't feel the fish on the hook sets, small fish and move on


----------



## wasilvers (Aug 12, 2010)

Agreed about small fish, but I saw 3 of them as they came halfway out and rolled wih the frog disappearing in their mouth. All 3 easily cleard 2.5 lbs, one was at least 3.5 if not 4lbs - I swear some of thes were some big fish.

I'm just chalking it up as a bad day catching, but a good day fishing. I had some action anyway.


----------



## jkbirocz (Aug 13, 2010)

Sometimes it is just all timing. Feeling the fish is not always the most important factor in hooking fish with a frog. Think about this; you feel the fish, so it obviously feels you, you set, they spit... Then you just have those days where whatever you do, nothing works. In open water I wait till I cannot see the frog, at night I just hear a splash and wait a few seconds, then just let them have it. Same goes for fishing over solid pads really. If I cant see my frog, I set it. Like Ron Popeil says, "set it, and forget it" :roll:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Aug 13, 2010)

If you want to catch fish on a frog, get a HEAVY (not medium heavy) action rod and 50lb braid (or heavier). Work the bait with your rod tip up (a little under straight up). When a fish hits, drop the rod, take up the slack, and set the hook as hard as you can. It's not a finesse game. You'll either have the bass hooked if the bait was in his mouth or it will come flying back if he missed it and you couldn't tell. No more of the "hooked for a second" or "he spit it when he came up."

I do this and I don't miss fish if they had the bait at all. The biggest problem that keeps people from catching more fish on frogs is a rod that's not heavy enough. I switched to a heavy and it has opened my eyes.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey guys check this out -35 piece Zoom Frog Kit. 
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90370?hvarTarget=search&cmCat=10013455


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 22, 2010)

MadCatX said:


> Hey guys check this out -35 piece Zoom Frog Kit.
> https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_90370?hvarTarget=search&cmCat=10013455



Had it for the past couple years. I wouldn't buy it unless its one of those times throughout the year that BPS puts Zoom platics 20-25% off. Makes for a helluva deal.


----------



## MadCatX (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah man, I had to get one - 18.42 for all that, four hooks and the carrying case. I tied in a few other tools to help cover the shipping. I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## basshunter25 (Aug 28, 2010)

Frogs are one of my goto baits. If I can't pick up a pattern or its cloudy or windy it usually never fails. We get alot of scum on the bayous I fish here in Michigan and you can't catch the fish underneath without a frog or mouse. I prefer the soft plastic frogs over the spros or similar. I started fishing frogbaits with the spro type frogs then went to the soft plastic ones and noticed a drastic improvement in hook sets/blow ups. Not to mention I can let it sink, over holes or when a fish misses it. My brand this year have been the gander mountain frogs. Not too small or too big and come in some great colors. I like to fish them pretty fast to begin with looking for that reaction bite but if that doesn't work I will literally pull let it sit for ten seconds then pull and have caught some big ones that way. Trying to make it look like an easy meal for a big lazy bass. Im gonna post a pic of a nice one I caught the other day on a frog in some sparse lily pads it was windy and cloudy. Too windy to slow fish so I let the current take us and speed fished the frog. caught three in about 15 minutes that way.


----------

